# Bin Laden is dead



## navycop (May 1, 2011)

Just heard he is dead...


----------



## sptfr43 (May 1, 2011)

sadly it won't make a difference in the world.


----------



## johncrane (May 1, 2011)

Good


----------



## BSea (May 1, 2011)

sptfr43 said:


> sadly it won't make a difference in the world.


Maybe not, but I'll sleep a little better tonight.


----------



## Seer (May 1, 2011)

He was killed a week ago by a Bomb DNA tests confirmed it too bad there are more like him out there.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (May 1, 2011)

sptfr43 said:


> sadly it won't make a difference in the world.


 

I disagree with you in one sense. I understand what you mean and in some ways I'm sure you are quite right (there will likely be another idiot try to gain his 15 minutes.) However, for all of those families who lost beloved husbands, wives, brothers, sisters, fathers, mothers, friends, etc. this will make one HECK of a difference in their world - it is called many things: justice, revenge, payback or just simply closure to name but a few. For those who have lost their family members, friends and military peers fighting the war against terror - the same can be said. For the men and women in our military who have at great personal sacrifice spent months and years trying to find Bin Laden to secure his capture (or death) this will be a tremendous boost in their morale and reductions in their feelings of frustration!! Again for all of these people it is a major difference in their worlds - just in a different way than what we can see from our more distant view points.

To all of you who have served in this mission and who serve in the military in general - thank you, but for you our way of life would not be anything like it is now.

_Linda_


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 1, 2011)

I could not have said it better Linda, thanks. We have now cut the head off the snake and they now know you can run but we don't stop until we find you no matter how long it takes.


----------



## seamus7227 (May 2, 2011)

Praise God! Now he can rot in hell for all of the innocent people he had killed throughout the years.


----------



## tbroye (May 2, 2011)

Hey Mr Qaddafi we are coming, you owe us for PanAm 109.  I hope the rest of the Terrorist Idiots get the message.  Doesn't matter who the leader of our country is.  You attack us we will Kill you. It may take 10 years but well get you.  Glad is wan't a bomb but a fire fight so we have his body, now they can't have a grave to make a monument for him.   I heard they have run out of virgins also.


----------



## CaptG (May 2, 2011)

My momma always told me to say nothing but good about the dead.   He is dead, good.


----------



## bigeddy (May 2, 2011)

Im with you all , as a viet nam vet , I wish I was the one that had the lucky guy in my sites... Im sure there wouldn't be enough left of him to make a DNA test.. Id do my best to make it that way... The man that got him is a hero.


----------



## AKPenTurner (May 2, 2011)

Heard that 5 seconds before I opened this thread.

Finally got him! I was beginning to think we never would...


----------



## sptfr43 (May 2, 2011)

Linda, I agree with you 100% on your comments. The lack of change I was referring to had to do with the way the nut jobs of the world operate. I don't see that changing at least not for the better. As far as our military goes, being a vet myself (although only during peace time) I stand behind them 200%. My heart also goes out to all the victims of these animals.


----------



## oops99 (May 2, 2011)

Linda,

Thank you for your post, I'm sure it reflects the feeling of many Americans that love our country. And to the people who think and or post differently, keep your opinions to yourselves.
God Bless America and our Troops who keep it the way it is.

Tom/oops99


----------



## trapper (May 2, 2011)

sadly,
I think its a case of the Tyrant is dead long live the Tyrant. Lets hope for a better world and do something to bring that about.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (May 2, 2011)

I am reminded of the movie Little Nicky... 
I am sure Binny boy will have many, MANY Pineapples in his future :biggrin:


----------



## Rounder (May 2, 2011)

DING DONG the witch is dead, the wicked witch is dead.

Thanks to all the military and vets that make our way of life possible.


----------



## ToddMR (May 2, 2011)

They buried him at sea it what I heard on the news.  Took them a long time, I thought he would die of age or illness first.  Glad we finally achieved this victory.  I woke up this morning to my local news and saw the headline.  Very happy!


----------



## witz1976 (May 2, 2011)

Just  woke up to the great news.  As this is great news, we hear that Osama  was not living in the caves, rather a mansion in Pakistan...it makes me wonder how  much of a leader he was or was he just a face of the real snake?  In either case, the news is welcomed!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (May 2, 2011)

It will make a lot of difference to all Americans, we can now beleive that justice has been done. I do think that our gas prices will fall somewhat for a little while. and maybe our Land of the free will stay that way a lot longer.


----------



## Daniel (May 2, 2011)

Thank you to all that had even a small part in getting him. That is to every Man and Woman that has served in our military in any way or supported those that have. I saw this as I was going to bed last night. It was a great way to end the day.
You can run but you cannot hide.


----------



## Rick_G (May 2, 2011)

Good news to wake up to this morning, there has been so little of late.  Glad they didn't bring him back to stand trial so a few nutjob lawyers could get rich defending him.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 2, 2011)

Randy:
Maybe it won't make a difference in the scheme of world politics, BUT to me, it means everything. It says to me "I you mess with the U.S.A., we will get justice, no matter how long it takes.

It's a good day to be an American!


----------



## bkersten (May 2, 2011)

tbroye said:


> Hey Mr Qaddafi we are coming, you owe us for PanAm 109. I hope the rest of the Terrorist Idiots get the message. Doesn't matter who the leader of our country is. You attack us we will Kill you. It may take 10 years but well get you. Glad is wan't a bomb but a fire fight so we have his body, now they can't have a grave to make a monument for him. I heard they have run out of virgins also.


 
They were replaced by all the top VIRGINians who helped form this country, and who will now have their day with him in the promised land. GREAT DAY for SPECIAL OPS.


----------



## Paladin (May 2, 2011)

*Bin Laden...SEALS WIN!!*

God bless the US Navy SEALS!!!


----------



## renowb (May 2, 2011)

Hmmm I love the smell of Naphalm in the morning....smells like VICTORY!


----------



## G1Pens (May 2, 2011)

I would rather have seen him captured and then hung. I would have liked for him to have to face death....knowing it is coming. 

Not to be morbid, but I would also like to see a picture of his cold dead body.

I keep seeing stuff about him being buried at sea ??? Why would that be? If they don't publish photos of his corpse, no one will really believe he was killed. Disposing of his body at sea raises questions in my mind.


----------



## wolftat (May 2, 2011)

Damn, damn, damn, I got left out of all the fun again.


----------



## glycerine (May 2, 2011)

I still think an a-bomb would've done the trick a long time ago!!


----------



## glycerine (May 2, 2011)

wolftat said:


> Damn, damn, damn, I got left out of all the fun again.


 
That's what happens when you retire!


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 2, 2011)

I too think the buried at sea stunt was not too well thought out.  Too many conspiracy theories will now surface.  The only good thing is that they cannot build a shrine at his burial site.

Personally I think we should have taken a page from 14th century England.  No we do not have London bridge to mount his head on, but we could have hung it from the torch of Lady Liberty.


----------



## renowb (May 2, 2011)

So now does he get all them virgins?


----------



## wolftat (May 2, 2011)

He has not been buried at sea, that is a rumor and it is false.


----------



## wolftat (May 2, 2011)

renowb said:


> So now does he get all them virgins?


 Virgin goats maybe.


----------



## pianomanpj (May 2, 2011)

Although I can agree with the sentiment of wanting to see him face a death sentence, it really is better this way. If he went on trial, it would probably become a long, drawn out process, and the cost would be astronomical! Even worse, he would have had the whole world as a stage, and even in the short time he had left, he would have commanded much greater attention to himself; he would have become much more of a martyr to his followers. He was a great manipulator of people and the media. We robbed him of a grand exit. Small consequence compared to what he's robbed from so many other people around the world.

As for the burial at sea: good! Again, we rob him of his dignity whilst he shuffles off this mortal coil. There will be no body for his followers to pilgrimage to; no shrine that will contain remains. There will be nothing left of him except a bad memory and fish food. And even then, that's extremely cruel to the fish... 



G1Pens said:


> I would rather have seen him captured and then hung. I would have liked for him to have to face death....knowing it is coming.
> 
> Not to be morbid, but I would also like to see a picture of his cold dead body.
> 
> I keep seeing stuff about him being buried at sea ??? Why would that be? If they don't publish photos of his corpse, no one will really believe he was killed. Disposing of his body at sea raises questions in my mind.


----------



## wolftat (May 2, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> I too think the buried at sea stunt was not too well thought out. Too many conspiracy theories will now surface. The only good thing is that they cannot build a shrine at his burial site.
> 
> Personally I think we should have taken a page from 14th century England. No we do not have London bridge to mount his head on, but we could have hung it from the torch of Lady Liberty.


 Isn't the London Bridge in Arizona now?


----------



## witz1976 (May 2, 2011)

wolftat said:


> He has not been buried at sea, that is a rumor and it is false.



I kinda had a feeling it was...just like they were "looking" for him in the caves and mountains.  

I am sure you have the real news huh :wink:


----------



## hewunch (May 2, 2011)

wolftat said:


> renowb said:
> 
> 
> > So now does he get all them virgins?
> ...



Turns out it is Virginians. And they are ticked! :biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 2, 2011)

Niel according to MSNBC military officials confirmed he was buried at sea in accordance with Islamic law.  It was not a rumor.


----------



## witz1976 (May 2, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Niel according to MSNBC military officials confirmed he was buried at sea in accordance with Islamic law.  It was not a rumor.



Mike do you actually believe this or wouldn't this be something you post on the news to help calm the potential outcry from the Islamic Radicals.  I have high doubts that this is what actually happened...if anything they dumped his butt out the chopper on the way home, but realistically they still have him.


----------



## wolftat (May 2, 2011)

Believe what you want. There is no way he was dumped at sea, it would have been an insult to the brave men that risked all doing their job by attempting to captured him. He should have been buried is a dung pile somewhere. Much more fitting, but even then an insult to the dung beetles.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (May 2, 2011)

*What osama said.....*

OBL's first night in hell: "What do you mean no virgins?"


----------



## Russianwolf (May 2, 2011)

guys guys guys..... he is getting all his virgins. 


Remember, all those young male suicide bombers were virgins.


----------



## jaeger (May 2, 2011)

The official reports are that he was buried at sea. There will be no shrine for terrorist to meet. Essentially, he has been wiped off the face of the earth.


----------



## Rob73 (May 2, 2011)

Just as around here -- No picture never happened.  I want to see a body.


----------



## KenBrasier (May 2, 2011)

Today our World is a better place.  Terrorism will not come to a screaming halt, but a very evil person has been eliminated, it is a step in the right direction.  This not only helps restore our faith in right and wrong it has helped bring closure to 911 and all who have suffered. God Bless the Navy Seals and all our our military men and women.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 2, 2011)

Osama will NOT be missed.
Rot in hell.

Praise to the SEALS for their effort in killing this vermin.


----------



## renowb (May 2, 2011)

I am glad he is neutralized! One thing about that 3rd world piece of s*&t is that he pulled off one heck of a military mission over the top technologically advanced country in the world. It did open our eyes to finally realize that these radicals want every American dead!


----------



## Mark (May 2, 2011)

I'm thankful for the closure, but it leads me to thinking, "What's next".


----------



## rkimery (May 2, 2011)

*It is a good thing indeed!  :good:  *

*For all those involved in New York City and Pennsylvania on 9-11 it will give some closure, finally.  Agreeing with Indy Pen Dance there will be others seeking their 15 minutes.  That cannot be helped, but they will be hunted down also!  Only thing is we will find them sooner next time.*

*Personally I think the Navy Seals that went on or volunteered for this operation should all receive at least the Navy Cross or better yet the Congressional Medal of Honor!*
*Just me spouting off!  *
*Randy*
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




navycop said:


> Just heard he is dead...


----------



## Kaspar (May 2, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Niel according to MSNBC military officials confirmed he was buried at sea in accordance with Islamic law.  It was not a rumor.



Best tweet from last night: 





> Osama Bin Laden's body being treated in accordance to laws of Islam;  We've strapped a bomb to it.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 2, 2011)

Kaspar said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > Niel according to MSNBC military officials confirmed he was buried at sea in accordance with Islamic law. It was not a rumor.
> ...


 

ROTFLMAO! Very approiate!


----------



## ghostrider (May 2, 2011)

G1Pens said:


> I would rather have seen him captured and then  hung. I would have liked for him to have to face death....knowing it is  coming.
> 
> Not to be morbid, but I would also like to see a picture of his cold dead body.
> 
> I keep seeing stuff about him being buried at sea ??? Why would that be?  If they don't publish photos of his corpse, no one will really believe  he was killed. Disposing of his body at sea raises questions in my  mind.



You just can't make this stuff up.

"We killed him, but we can't prove it because we took no pictures of the body that we don't have because we buried him at sea to show deference to the Islamic traditions of the man we assassinated."

Right about one thing. Who needs to come up with conspiracies when they tell us stuff like this. 

"Nothing to see here. Move along."


----------



## Rojo22 (May 2, 2011)

I hope they smeared bacon grease all over him before they chucked him overboard.....

Maybe, just maybe the sharks could stomach him that way....

For you conspiracy people, he probably is in the same freezer now as Walt Disney.....

kind of reminds me of the last scene in the Raiders of the Lost Ark movie.....


----------



## joefyffe (May 2, 2011)

What?  You mean he doesn't really get 72 virgins?   



seamus7227 said:


> Praise God! Now he can rot in hell for all of the innocent people he had killed throughout the years.


----------



## Kaspar (May 2, 2011)

joefyffe said:


> What?  You mean he doesn't really get 72 virgins?



What?  You don't read The Onion?


----------



## Buzzzz4 (May 2, 2011)

"I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that." - Martin Luther King, Jr

This is not meant to trample or diminish the great loss of life we have suffered at the hands of Bin Laden and what he stands for. I know others will take his place and carry on his torch in their hatred toward the Western world. My heart goes out to those who have suffered and pray we may find peace someday.


----------



## Mark (May 2, 2011)

A bomb. That's too funny.


----------



## MesquiteMan (May 2, 2011)

Buzzzz4 said:


> "I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that." - Martin Luther King, Jr
> 
> This is not meant to trample or diminish the great loss of life we have suffered at the hands of Bin Laden and what he stands for. I know others will take his place and carry on his torch in their hatred toward the Western world. My heart goes out to those who have suffered and pray we may find peace someday.



I could not have written my thoughts any better, Eric.


----------



## nava1uni (May 3, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> Buzzzz4 said:
> 
> 
> > "I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that." - Martin Luther King, Jr
> ...



I agree, thanks.


----------



## alphageek (May 3, 2011)

Awesomely put Eric!

My thoughts go to our soldiers.   I know that they are on high alert in case of retaliation.   I hope that this is a step toward peace, and a move toward getting our men & woman home sooner!   I'll be keeping all of them and their families in my thoughts - -  although I know that this has been a cause for celebration for many, there is people that I know are now more afraid for their family overseas.


----------



## Daniel (May 3, 2011)

I have family and friends overseas, in harms way. And yes I am more concerned for them today. I was already concerned for them. I am joyful that his death is a serious blow to our enemies. Yes others will eventually take his place. But in that sort of system that does not happen easily or quickly. It happens more as a accident. It could very well take decades for those sort fo groups to unite under one leader again. All the various leaders will spend a short time united in their cry for vengeance of Bin Ladin. But it will not be long before they are spending more time fighting each other for power rather than threatening my friends and family. Ladin made his choices in life. And I will never come close to feeling remorse that he is dead. My compassion for his victims leads me to hope he rots in hell. In that thought I believe many of his victims would find comfort and closure. They are the ones my heart aches for. Because I care how all this effects them. I will not utter a single word of regret about his death that they may have to suffer reading. Not even if I had any. For those that have lost loved ones or otherwise suffered. Go dance on the beaches, and consider it as good as dancing on his grave.


----------



## PenPal (May 3, 2011)

My family have reason to rejoice on 9/11 one of our daughters was living and working in DC rang me at 2am our time to say the world will never be quite the same again, you see she used to visit the Pentagon Daily as part of her work responsibility, good fortune saved her on that day. In celebrating the death of such an inglorious person I caution all of us to remember  he was responsible for such grief however he was one of many. Our country is like yours exposed even moreso now possibly time to temper reactions. I trust over time basically we can adjust our lives with others peacefully. My family was involved in the undesirable times
in America when one member was a cosigner to the Declaration of Independance, this came at huge personal cost to both him and his family, he spent the rest of his life in restoring the 
Institution he was head of following the looting and burning that followed his participation. He 
left the country of his birth by invitation to accept leadership in America. This present involvement commits my country same as yours. Stay safe.   Peter.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 3, 2011)

Buzzzz4 said:


> "I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that." - Martin Luther King, Jr



I agree completely - well chosen quote!


----------



## Chasper (May 3, 2011)

> "I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that." - Martin Luther King, Jr



I agree with the sentiment, the quote is eloquent and apropos, but unfortunately this is not a quote by Martin Luther King.

http://www.theatlantic.com/national...osamas-death-a-fake-quotation-is-born/238220/


----------



## Buzzzz4 (May 3, 2011)

Wow, thank you, Gerry for the clarification. I should have checked more into myself. I still support the words and the idea behind it. But I do hate when I post things that are not wholly true.



Chasper said:


> > "I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that." - Martin Luther King, Jr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LandfillLumber (May 3, 2011)

Funny they just launched him out to sea,HMM,seems odd to me.I think its a bunch of BS myself,but we will see.My two cents,Victor


----------



## Rojo22 (May 3, 2011)

Chasper said:


> > "I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that." - Martin Luther King, Jr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 3, 2011)

Rojo22 said:


> Chasper said:
> 
> 
> > > "I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that." - Martin Luther King, Jr
> ...


----------



## rkimery (May 3, 2011)

*I'll give you another AMEN Eric*



Buzzzz4 said:


> " I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that." - Martin Luther King, Jr
> 
> This is not meant to trample or diminish the great loss of life we have suffered at the hands of Bin Laden and what he stands for. I know others will take his place and carry on his torch in their hatred toward the Western world. My heart goes out to those who have suffered and pray we may find peace someday.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 3, 2011)

*Hmmmm*

I guess I believe that the world is a better place without bin Laden than with him.  That being the case it's a good thing that he is gone.  While I don't rejoice in his death - because HE believed that death is not the worst thing that could happen to him - I don't think I will mourn him either.


----------



## tbroye (May 3, 2011)

My Nice's husband was a guard at Gitmo. He said all water boarding was done overseas and that Gitmo is a holding tank with some real bad A****s that are as bad as in any MAX security prison in the US. A recently retired AF General is a member of our church. He explained it pretty simply. We assassinate leaders of Governments. We execute criminals. Bin Laden was a mass murder therefore he was executed. Sounds simple enough to me. We all know it is much more complicated and political than that. Will there be retaliation? Probably, Did they get the message? NO, Will they ever quit and become peaceful? No. I am not foolish enough to think the world is safer, just one less nut running around. I was born in 1942 and grew up with the cold war, duck and cover and the threat of nuclear war. I saw the Berlin Wall go up and come down. We are in a different more dangerous time now and the US must remain vigilant and ready to act. I think the days of face to face confrontation are about over. The war on terrorism will be one of covert operations and remote control weapons. We don't have the manpower of funds to continue ground wars. That is just my opinion based on what I have seen and learned in my life. Now I am going out to the shop and sort pen blanks, sermon over.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 4, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> *I guess I believe that the world is a better place without bin Laden than with him.* ......


 
I guess we'll just have to wait and see but I don't agree that the world is better off now that he's (supposedly) dead.

Put yourself in the mind of one of the soldier drones with a grenade launcher strapped on his back or one of the thousands of sleepers in this country........ Up until now, they have just been sitting around quietly, training, waiting for someone to tell him what to do. With their main leader being preoccupied with saving his own butt, he hasn't had a lot of time to dedicate to our annihilation. 

Now that he's gone you can rest assured that another “gung ho” lieutenant will be more than glad to step up and assume a leadership role and will try something to make a name for himself and of course the cause! 

Before you had hated, now you have hatred fueled by revenge, it'll be interesting to see just how much better off we are!


----------



## Smitty37 (May 4, 2011)

*Maybe, maybe not*



Texatdurango said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > *I guess I believe that the world is a better place without bin Laden than with him.* ......
> ...


I'm not sure I can see a difference there  - terrorists have not been inactive because bin Laden was alive and I seriously doubt they'll be a whole lot more active now that he's dead.  They have been and will continue to strike at the west whenever and where ever they can.


----------



## pensmyth (May 4, 2011)

Bin Laden is standing before St. Peter at the Pearly Gates, suddenly St. Peter gets a tap on the shoulder. Behind him in Heaven, stand 343 firemen, 72 police officers, one k9 officer, 3,000 American citizens & over 5,000 soldiers. "Don't worry St. Peter, we got this!!!"


----------

